# Help me know what to look for



## JLeigh (Jul 15, 2012)

It's been awhile since I've posted here! I hope you all are doing well.  I'm looking at the possibility of adopting another dog in the distant future. We have Alice, a 2 1/2 year old GSP/Redbone mix, and I've posted about her before. Bottom line is that while I love her dearly and she is here to stay, I will *never* *ever* *ever* get another high-energy, high-strung dog. Never. Did I mention NEVER AGAIN?? Heh! Nor will my husband be permitted to have much say in any future canines, but that's another story. I plan to adopt. I can look at all kinds of info about low-key, lower energy dogs, but I don't plan to purchase from a breeder, and your average shelter/humane society dog is a mixed breed. Since I plan to do my research very thoroughly and over a long period of time, I was hoping I could get some ideas from you much-more-knowledgeable-than-me folks on what to look for in a dog that indicates a calm temperament. It really is critical to my sanity to have a dog with a calm temperament. Alice is needy, whiny, high-strung and to top it all off, she has very high exercise needs. She makes me a nervous wreck most days even though I love her to death. I would love to hear any advice/tips you have to offer!


----------

